# MiniHome



## Mosquito (Nov 28, 2007)

I came across this the other day, just wondering what some peoples thoughts are on this. Kind of an interesting idea. 

( http://www.treehugger.com/files/2005/12 ... home_f.php )

Also..

( http://sustain.ca/images/ ) 

Opinions?


----------



## punkkus (Nov 29, 2007)

It's nice, but anything near 100k is too rich for my blood. Maybe 10-20k max.... or 5k for premium treehouse building materials.


----------



## Mosquito (Nov 29, 2007)

I agree, its pricing doesnt accomidate the lower income population, however, I do think that its an interesting idea to put forth. Non cancer causing glues, composting toiletts, the LED, lesser energy consuming lightbulbs and the "siding", made of hemp hahahh 

Anyways, its hard to say whats REALLY eco friendly these days, as the whole concept is totally in style now-a-days.. 

Its cool to think green.. :?


----------



## Immortal dirty Squirrel (Nov 30, 2007)

Yep, You can get pallets fer free everywhere,
Nail em' together, board up board, insulation, and a few sheets a tin you stole from the scrap metal yard/recycling depot, and you've got yerself a beautiful home, of any size you want, fer nothin!
God bless america!


----------



## Immortal dirty Squirrel (Nov 30, 2007)

Well... you know.. till the cops come and destroy your home cause you don't "own" the land...


----------



## bananathrash (Dec 13, 2007)

that trailer looks like ikea quality - gonna fall apart in a year.


----------



## Adonis (Dec 18, 2007)

I just love the "Tumbleweed Tiny Houses" looks like a great idea and from what I see on the site they are made of fine quality and materials. I in fact like the idea so much I am considering checking out the market for them a bit more and possibly creating/manufacturing my own designs if I see and can convince an investor is a viable idea. Heck I know I would love to tow one behind a Jeep! 

Thanks for sharing that site


----------

